# No Shrooms, but did see this



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

No Morels today, but did see this timberdoodle on her nest.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

PM sent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lpgreg (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice picture.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

GREAT picture. I have tagged along with a bander a few times - very cool to see them sitting tight on their nests.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Is a timberdoodle also known as woodcock? I was walking my dog last week when I had one fly up from what seemed like right between my legs. I quickly realized that wasn't right and looked down. Literally one inch from my foot was a nest with 4 eggs! That was one dedicated mother! She sat there until the last second and probably thought she was going to be crushed. I was thrilled to say the least. Nesting woodcock on my 20 behind my house.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> Is a timberdoodle also known as woodcock? I was walking my dog last week when I had one fly up from what seemed like right between my legs. I quickly realized that wasn't right and looked down. Literally one inch from my foot was a nest with 4 eggs! That was one dedicated mother! She sat there until the last second and probably thought she was going to be crushed. I was thrilled to say the least. Nesting woodcock on my 20 behind my house.


Yup, same bird. I have had them fly up like that. Sure gets your heart going! :lol:


----------

